
How BuzzFeed Migrated from a Perl Monolith to Go and Python Microservices - deegles
https://www.infoq.com/articles/buzzfeed-microservices-migration
======
gigatexal
I think Go will supersede python in a few years time as the more performant
language useful for systems programming but also glue code as well. The fact
that it builds to a single static binary is huge IMO.

~~~
mixedCase
> The fact that it builds to a single static binary is huge

What a curious perspective, this is the norm for most popular languages, and
less relevant than ever in the age of containers.

~~~
drivebyops
Not really, C# and java have not historically produced static binaries. Unless
using some third party tool.

------
adamocha
What would be the best way to integrate Go for performant pieces in a python
codebase? The only things I found online currently offer the use of cgo, which
results in _even less_ performant code.

~~~
vgy7ujm
Migrate the code base to Go.

------
solarkraft
You won't believe how this company upgraded their technology stack!

